# more pics (DUW)



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2010)

took some new pics of my new tegu gozar today, and apparently he is an extreme giant, it would be awesome if he is, so here goes enjoy:



























undeneath his throat


----------



## Cali 202 (Jun 27, 2010)

That would be awesome if he's an extreme. He looks great! He's adorable =]


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking at those pics I can clearly see he is a normal, a nice normal though, I can see it in this pic too.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2010)

thats cool he is great looking tegu either way, i thought he was just a normal!


----------



## AB^ (Jun 28, 2010)

nice tegu, hope those collards are doing well too.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hes lookin great! glad you picked him up 

Jerry


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2010)

AB^ said:


> nice tegu, hope those collards are doing well too.



you have no idea lol that female is a lil pig she eats everything, i havnt seen the male eat yet but i know he eats when im not in the room because i can see it in his belly, they even ate ate some dandelion greens yesterday, so i would say yeah there just great! and thanks everybody, he is a very nice tegu!


----------



## AB^ (Jun 28, 2010)

Im glad they are doing well. I was kinda bummed the day I sent them out. Had gotten attached to the little guys. Post some pictures when you get a chance!!


----------



## preston897 (Jun 28, 2010)

i didnt realize you got 2 new tegus reptastic. and you got a few collared lizards as well now?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2010)

actually i will have 3 new tegus, gozar the one i got this weekend, and im getting one of those royxmagnolia hatchlings(rayne) in about 2 weeks and im getting an extreme giant hatchling (storm) not sure which pairing though! oh and kevin ill post some pics up tonight!


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 15, 2010)

He could fool my really well. He has the nose of a giant but patterns of a normal. Could be mixed and still be large


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2010)

Kingwolf26 said:


> He could fool my really well. He has the nose of a giant but patterns of a normal. Could be mixed and still be large



i highly doubt he was a mix between the 2 since his previous owner got him from bobby. i think he was just a high white b/w.


----------

